# Expected expression, got keyword 'else' - Fehler



## pkm (26. Aug 2020)

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso die Entwicklungsumgebung (und der Interpreter) das Schlüsselwort "else" als Fehler ansieht:


```
function fetchUserName() {
                
                var username = document.cookie;
            
            
                
                if(username.split(';')[2].includes('username'));
                {
                    
                   username = username.split(';')[2].split('=')[1];
                
                
                } else {
                        
                        alert(username);
                        
                         username = 'Tester';
                        
                    }
        
                
                return username;
            
            
        }
```

Es heißt:  Uncaught SyntaxError: expected expression, got keyword 'else'  

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, mit Blindheit geschlagen zu sein.


----------



## kneitzel (26. Aug 2020)

Du hast hinter dem if (..) ein Semikolon.
Damit ist die reine if Anweisung lediglich:
`if(username.split(';')[2].includes('username'));`

Den Block kannst Du jederzeit machen, daher ist das noch kein Fehler aber beim else fehlt ihm dann das zugehörige if.

Also zur Behebung: Das ; hinter dem if entfernen.


----------



## pkm (26. Aug 2020)

Boar ej. Entweder ich werde älter || ich muss mal meinen Bildschirm putzen || ich brauch eine Brille.

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

